# Any face lotion suggestions????



## mpls_girl26 (May 2, 2010)

I'm always reluctant to try new products. I was a clinique girl and then my sister started selling Arbonne so I've been using them for a few years - lately the RE9 products. I really like it but just ran out of the day cream. Not sure that I want to spend $45 bucks right now on face cream so I am thinking of trying something new. 

Here's the deal....I have sensitive skin so not a lot of fragrance and my skin is generally dry but not as much in the summer. I still have my "winter" face cream so now I need something for the rest of the year. Any suggestions?


----------



## spiritangel (May 2, 2010)

when i do remember I have it I totally adore the Akin day and the night creams they are awesome organic and allergy free ( there is so much stuff I cannot use because of allergic reactions and the like) well worth looking for you will finds loads of good reasonably priced organic stuff now and that is always better re allergies and the like the less chemicles the better

also dont be fooled by brands that say they are natural I worked for a company that was supposed to be and I couldnt use their skin care found out from their research scientest that basically they synthesised the man made style chemicles from plants, but they were not an organic skin care company


----------



## jewels_mystery (May 3, 2010)

I love Avalon Organics. I swear the price doubled within the last two years. I used to be able to get this for 9 and now can't find it for less than 16

http://avalonorganics.com/?id=82&pid=253


----------



## mpls_girl26 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 3, 2010)

I use Ponds. They are affordable and they have several formulas for different skin types.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 3, 2010)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I'm always reluctant to try new products. I was a clinique girl and then my sister started selling Arbonne so I've been using them for a few years - lately the RE9 products. I really like it but just ran out of the day cream. Not sure that I want to spend $45 bucks right now on face cream so I am thinking of trying something new.
> 
> Here's the deal....I have sensitive skin so not a lot of fragrance and my skin is generally dry but not as much in the summer. I still have my "winter" face cream so now I need something for the rest of the year. Any suggestions?



I love Arbonne. I use Olay. I like it.

However, I would sign up to sell Arbonne just for the discount! I did that in the past so I could get the 30% discount..lol


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 3, 2010)

I actually use Aveeno Clear Complexion. It's my favorite.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (May 3, 2010)

AshleyEileen said:


> I actually use Aveeno Clear Complexion. It's my favorite.



I was wondering about Aveeno. Is it greasy at all or thick?


----------



## Weeze (May 3, 2010)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I was wondering about Aveeno. Is it greasy at all or thick?



my sister says no, haha. she says it's very light and fresh-feeling. 
I use Yes to Tomatoes.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 3, 2010)

I lovelovelove Clean&Clear Morning Glow.. I wash my face with Clean&Clear Morning Burst first (the blue one preferrably) and then put that on. It's not greasy at all, never makes me break out. I used to use this water-y spray stuff from Clinque which was the ultimate.. but it was like $20 a bottle so I gave up on that. 

ETA: Just realize you talked about Clinque in your OP. I'm not sure if you've tried the stuff I'm talking about but it's fantastic and $20 is still way cheaper than $45! The Clean&Clear is $7 or $8.


----------



## FAinPA (May 4, 2010)

Not sure if women have the same experience there as I have, but for well over 10 years, Kiehl's products have done wonders for my entire skin-care, shaving and hair care regimen. It's pricey indeed, but one thing I don't mind splurging on is skin care (Brooks Bros. boxer shorts are my other overpriced can't-live-withouts), especially sun protection because of family history with skin cancer.
They usually have a counter at a dept. store like Nordstroms, Bloomies or Neimans--but they seem to be opening standalone stores at a fast rate--and there you will find a much more complete line of products. And the staff are usually really helpful to me; they give out a lot of sample/travel size products when you check out at the register. They also just started a program where you get free stuff for bringing back your empty containers for recycling.

For the guys with combination skin that kind of changes with the weather and all..right now I'm using Pineapple-Papaya facial scrub a few times a week. Foaming Milk cleanser daily. Eye Alert cream in a.m and p.m., their brushless Shaving cream, lip balm, oh, and I can't live without is their Blue Herbal Astringent Lotion and line of related Blue Herbal products, especially the spot treatment for blemishes that has cinnamon bark and ginger root.

I don't work for Kiehl's but it sounds like it.


----------



## Tania (May 4, 2010)

I switch back-and-forth between the Olay sensitive skin/spf formula and Clinique Dramatically Different. Since it's lighter and not really that much more expensive, the Clinique is my favorite. The only downside is that the classic formula doesn't come with a sunscreen component, so I have to wear CityBlock with it. 

In the past I've used BeneFit's Do it Daily - while good quality, it was incredibly expensive and also very similar to Olay in consistency and effect. 

I LOVE the Chanel skin care line, but it's CRAZY expensive. When I have money again, I may invest in two of the products just because they smell and feel so wonderful.


----------



## Weeze (May 4, 2010)

Tania said:


> In the past I've used BeneFit's Do it Daily - while good quality, it was incredibly expensive and also very similar to Olay in consistency and effect.



Ugh, I wish wish wish benefit weren't so expensive :/ I love it, but the prices are just ridiculous.


----------



## DeniseW (May 4, 2010)

every summer I use Neutrogena, I love it so much, it feels so light and doesn't clog my pores. Good luck in your search.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 5, 2010)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I was wondering about Aveeno. Is it greasy at all or thick?



I have oily skin and it balances me out well. Plus, it evens my skin tone out.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 7, 2010)

I used to use Clinique in my days of yore but can't afford it nowadays.

I have very dry, sensitive skin and find that my best combination is Liz Earle's Cleanse & Polish hot cloth cleanser followed by The Body Shop Vitam E moisturising cream.  There are several vitamin E creams, from a very light one, through to a heavy duty one (for me, lol) and night cream. There are usually codes floating around for money off Body Shop purchases, and I usually stock up when it's occasionally half price.


----------



## MissStacie (May 7, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of Lubriderm...have been using it for years and love it! I get the sensitive one, I think...and it is without fragrance, which I love because I can't stand the smell of most lotions.

Since I moved to Germany, I can't find it anywhere....I'm about to write my GF back in the States and add that to the "care package" list...

The bottle is blue and white...here is a link to it:

http://www.lubriderm.com/page.jhtml?id=/lubriderm/products/prd_dm_ff_lotion.inc

Hope whatever you choose works for you!

Stacie


----------



## Dolce (May 7, 2010)

Jason Natural Vitamin E Cream - You can typically find this in any health food store for about $12. It comes in a large jar, has simple ingredients and feels great on my skin. It really helps to heal the acne scars on my jawline. If you are looking for something relatively inexpensive, very effective, and non-toxic - this might be just for you.

http://www.biggreensmile.com/shop/images/products/JFACECREAM25000_large.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

I swear by Philosophy's entire skincare line and ONLY use their Purity cleanser which takes off the most resistant mascara.

I've used nearly every product offered in the US from drugstore brands to the highest end designer names to keep my skin flawless as a model in my late twenties. I learned a lot from the best in the biz and keep a religious routine.

No matter what you use NEVER go to bed with makeup on. That and not drinking enough water are some of the most damaging things you can do to your skin.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (May 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I swear by Philosophy's entire skincare line and ONLY use their Purity cleanser which takes off the most resistant mascara.
> 
> I've used nearly every product offered in the US from drugstore brands to the highest end designer names to keep my skin flawless as a model in my late twenties. I learned a lot from the best in the biz and keep a religious routine.
> 
> No matter what you use NEVER go to bed with makeup on. That and not drinking enough water are some of the most damaging things you can do to your skin.



LOL....not a problem - I don't wear makeup. I also drink TONS of water throughout the day so I never have much worries there.


----------



## HappyFatChick (May 16, 2010)

I adore EucerinQ10 in the jar. About $8 on sale at the drug store. Feels like butter but not greasy and is the best for clearing up dry areas. Cleared up my friend's menopause skin in 3 days. Cleared up my dry nose "moons" area in 2 days.:wubu:


----------



## sowhat (May 16, 2010)

Tania said:


> I switch back-and-forth between the Olay sensitive skin/spf formula and Clinique Dramatically Different. Since it's lighter and not really that much more expensive, the Clinique is my favorite. The only downside is that the classic formula doesn't come with a sunscreen component, so I have to wear CityBlock with it.
> 
> In the past I've used BeneFit's Do it Daily - while good quality, it was incredibly expensive and also very similar to Olay in consistency and effect.
> 
> I LOVE the Chanel skin care line, but it's CRAZY expensive. When I have money again, I may invest in two of the products just because they smell and feel so wonderful.



I get hyperpigmentation if I do not wear sunblock daily, so I wear Shiseido SPF60 sunblock lotion. Not greasy, easy to spread and still has plenty of life left in it when other people's blocks need reapplication. Makes my skin feel like I'm not even wearing it, and I've never had any issues using it with various skin creams or lotions(I like many Clinique and Mac[they make a great for the money lip balm I love] offerings too). They make excellent lotions as well.

I love Chanel's Ultra Correction Lift (Lip & Day Creams) and Hydramax + Active Nutrition (Lip). The prices are far from great, but eh.


----------



## lemonadebrigade (May 17, 2010)

I use Celestial from Lush, it smells gorgeous and doesn't make my face red and sore.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 17, 2010)

I love Olay Complete for sensitive skin.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (May 17, 2010)

I've been trying the Aveeno Positively Radiant for about 2 weeks now. So far so good! Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## olwen (May 17, 2010)

L'Occitaine has a line of skin care products for sensitive skin, which I have. I use the comforting milk cleanser, but then I follow that with immortelle precious creme. I also love their shea butter body butter. The stuff is pricey, but I go and ask for the smallest size/travel size (usually under $15) and sometimes they have kits that have a little bottle of everything for that type of skin for about $24. They last me for a while since I only use the stuff when my face is feeling dry, which is not every day. The best time to shop there tho is around christmas time when they have huge sales and you can get a really big container of moisturizer for $40 when the regular price is $70.


----------



## intraultra (May 17, 2010)

I've never been satisfied with a lotion, except Clinique moisture surge but it's about $45 a jar.

I love Burt's Bees and got a sampler of their face lotion, it's kinda similar to the Clinique one I love, but it is SCENTED, which I hate.

Anyone tried these and can think of anything comparable that isn't super expensive? Where it's almost like a gel?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 17, 2010)

I also like all Kinerase products but they're very pricey. I occasionally splurge on their extreme eye-lift and microdermabrasion wands. Their lotions and moisturizers are great and last a long time.


----------



## sylviasanders (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd recommend you use Clarins day/ and or night cream. Use it along with a cleansing milk and soothing toner.


----------



## LesyaTaya (Oct 11, 2011)

I was allergical kid so when i grew up i started using cucumbrer masks. They are less expensive from those at salons. I also use baby wipes to moisturize my skin.


----------



## vibhasharma (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks a lot for sharing you suggestions!!


----------



## imfree (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's one the home oxygen tech told me a week ago. "Oxygen users should avoid oil-based lotions on the face because of combustion risk around oxygen."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 16, 2011)

olwen said:


> L'Occitaine has a line of skin care products for sensitive skin, which I have. I use the comforting milk cleanser, but then I follow that with immortelle precious creme. I also love their shea butter body butter. The stuff is pricey, but I go and ask for the smallest size/travel size (usually under $15) and sometimes they have kits that have a little bottle of everything for that type of skin for about $24. They last me for a while since I only use the stuff when my face is feeling dry, which is not every day. The best time to shop there tho is around christmas time when they have huge sales and you can get a really big container of moisturizer for $40 when the regular price is $70.



This, and all of this. I know I'm a man, but I think this fashion thread is my new home. I use their products a lot. They have fantastic stuff for men. Much like olwen said, it gets kind of pricey, but I feel it's worth it. I'm trying to think of the name of the face lotion that I use from the, but it escapes me at the moment. After a nice shave it's perfect. If I can't cough up the multiple pretty pennies for L'occitane, I will usually make a stop by the Body Shop for stuff. I don't know if that's gaudy or not.


----------



## Helen53105 (Nov 16, 2011)

DeniseW said:


> every summer I use Neutrogena, I love it so much, it feels so light and doesn't clog my pores. Good luck in your search.



AH! I totally agree! I love their "Naturals" line! I also love their "Healthy Skin" makeup, it makes my skin so happy! :wubu:


----------



## TexasTrouble (Nov 17, 2011)

I've been using the Boots No. 7 Protect and Perferct serum and have liked it. I must not be the only one because whenever I go to Target they're always out. For a cleanser, I really like CeraVe moisturizing cleanser. It's less than $15 at a CVS or Walmart and lasts a long time. It's good at controlling my combination skin in the winter.


----------



## olwen (Nov 17, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This, and all of this. I know I'm a man, but I think this fashion thread is my new home. I use their products a lot. They have fantastic stuff for men. Much like olwen said, it gets kind of pricey, but I feel it's worth it. I'm trying to think of the name of the face lotion that I use from the, but it escapes me at the moment. After a nice shave it's perfect. If I can't cough up the multiple pretty pennies for L'occitane, I will usually make a stop by the Body Shop for stuff. I don't know if that's gaudy or not.



Not gaudy at all. And the body shop and that other bath and body shop have great body sprays.

I also use Lush products. Their Ultra Bland is a really good cleanser/make up remover. It doesn't have any irritants or fragrances in it. You put some on your face, then wipe it off with a tissue. You can use their toner to remove the cleanser too. It leaves my face feeling soft and not dry at all.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 17, 2011)

My grandmother had flawless skin into her 80's. She never used anything on her face to clean/moisturize except *Ponds.* (Of course. she never used mascara or eye shadow either.) Just eyeliner, lipstick, blush and a little powder.

I have been to a dermatologist more times for skin issues than most people would care to admit. Auto-immune problems and a fair, freckled, Irish complexion have set me up for quite a few trips to my buddies in the "house". The head dermatologist in our state told me to use vaseline as a skin conditioner/cleaner/moisturizer. Just plain old petroleum jelly.

Now that's inexpensive.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 20, 2011)

I've been using Burt's Bees skincare (day lotion, night cream, and eye cream) for quite some time now. I alternate between the Naturally Ageless and Radiance lines, depending on what happens to be on sale at the store. I really can't tell much of a difference between them, except the Naturally Ageless line has a stronger fragrance, and the Radiance day lotion has a light sunscreen in it. Neither line makes my rosacea flare up, which is why I've been using them for so long. 

Tracy


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Nov 21, 2011)

The best thing I've used for my face is Retin-A. It comes in a gel or lotion. It fights acne and wrinkles at the same time. YAY!

The only downside is you need a prescription from your doctor and get it at the pharmacy.
The gel can be pricey, but there is a generic available for the lotion.
Also, your face can turn red & peel like crazy if you use it too often.

Personally, I like the gel better because I tend to have oily skin & it absorbs better into my face. The lotion winds up all over my pillow.

BTW, I also tried it on some stretch marks for several months & it peeled them away. So I guess it's good for that as well.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 21, 2011)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> The best thing I've used for my face is Retin-A. It comes in a gel or lotion. It fights acne and wrinkles at the same time. YAY!
> 
> The only downside is you need a prescription from your doctor and get it at the pharmacy.
> The gel can be pricey, but there is a generic available for the lotion.
> ...


I use Retin-A too (generic Tretinoin .05% cream) and Philosophy's Hope in a Jar moisturizer. I use a Rite-Aid knock-off of a Regenerist serum in the morning as well as Mary Kay's Timewise Night Solution.

I've been taking care of my skin since I was 12 and I think it shows. My skin-type is extreme combination. 

I recommend exfoliation every other week too. Philosophy and Kinerase makes really good ones.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Nov 23, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I use Retin-A too



Ah, that's why we're so gorgeous.


----------



## sarie (Dec 1, 2011)

i've been superrr into yonka these past couple of years. 

try fruitelia or crème 83. the pricepoint is pretty high, but the line changed my life!


----------

